# What Are the Best Volkswagen Windshield Wipers?



## Ehralessien (12 mo ago)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


On new VW, I use the factory blades. With a rain x coat, then I try not to use the blades and see how effective the rain x is. I have not applied other coatings such as auto gel or something like this. Also, I polish and clay the windows twice a year. Great question though. I live in Seattle btw, pretty rainy.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bosch or Valeo beam blades that VW uses.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

I usually go with Bosch blades and Rain-X wiper fluid.


----------



## Jettaguynj (Jun 21, 2020)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


AG:

PIAA from Tire Rack.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Original VW on all 25 VWs I've owned.


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

Rain-X treatment is the best wiper blade


----------



## Golf_Rrrrr (Sep 15, 2019)

FYI - The Rain-X washer fluid should never be used if your car has a washer fluid level sensor. One of the ingredients coats the sensor and will cause a constant low level light. Only way to fix is to replace the sensor.


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Golf_Rrrrr said:


> FYI - The Rain-X washer fluid should never be used if your car has a washer fluid level sensor. One of the ingredients coats the sensor and will cause a constant low level light. Only way to fix is to replace the sensor.


Was going to post the same thing...have had this issue multiple times until I realized it wasn't VW being fundamentally BAD at sourcing level sensors. It was the Rain-X.

That said, after running a bottle (or two) of the super cheap blue stuff through the system, it cleared-up the sensor. I swear it's the same stuff they use in porta-pottys, which would explain it's ability to cut through the 💩 on the sensor. 😁


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

I stick with BOSCH or VALEO yupper, I tried a Cheap knock off, what a disaster, damn thing tore in about 3 weeks, junk is junk at any price, I never had BOSCH, TRICO, or Valeo tear, ever. they eventually start to streak, as the sun desroys them, but never tear apart. don't buy off brand junk, dangerous


----------



## mikenwuf (Jun 30, 2017)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Ditto, Bosch blades and Rain X washer fluid.


----------



## Brachial Plexus (Feb 11, 2011)

I purchased these from Amazon in Aug 2019 (three year anniversary in August!) and in conjunction w/ Rain-X, they are still performing flawlessly. 
*PIAA 97060 24-Inch (600mm) Si-Tech Silicone Wiper Blade, Premium All-Season OEM Windshield Wiper Replacement*
There's also the 19" length which I did not link. Back then they were $25 each and I was aghast at the price. Now they are commanding $36 each. Previously I'd use the cheapest, but found quality & longevity to be wanting. I don't miss having to change wiper blades every year or so, I'm sticking w/ PIAA silicone wipers. I do recall they were a royal PIA to install.


----------



## Ichizangetsu (Aug 26, 2018)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


I use Bosch pure vision wiper blades


----------



## bigkahuna400 (Dec 29, 2021)

I used Michelin and they are great.


----------



## BRK DEEP (8 mo ago)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Rick, I've found the PIAA wiper one of the best on the market! They are not cheap but last 4-5 yrs. Another nice feature is that they're reversible!


----------



## TripodCane (11 mo ago)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


I have used Bosch Aerotwin blades for years, $32.00 Amazon. The ones on the car now are over a year old. No streaking, no squeaking, nearly silent.


----------



## localsocal (Jul 17, 2019)

Brachial Plexus said:


> I purchased these from Amazon in Aug 2019 (three year anniversary in August!) and in conjunction w/ Rain-X, they are still performing flawlessly.
> *PIAA 97060 24-Inch (600mm) Si-Tech Silicone Wiper Blade, Premium All-Season OEM Windshield Wiper Replacement*
> There's also the 19" length which I did not link. Back then they were $25 each and I was aghast at the price. Now they are commanding $36 each. Previously I'd use the cheapest, but found quality & longevity to be wanting. I don't miss having to change wiper blades every year or so, I'm sticking w/ PIAA silicone wipers. * I do recall they were a royal PIA to install.*


Because of the wiper blade design???


----------



## jbrandon (Feb 15, 2003)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


The stock wipers work good for like a month. Then it’s an arm and a leg for it. I just replaced mine with RAIN-X ones they work great I post a picture of the case cause there are many RAIN-X brands out there. But you basically will get an upgraded version of the stock. The only bad thing is that the rear wiper can only get from dealer. I tried everywhere before going to get one. It was only $15. 

I’ll go take pics in a few


----------



## 04turboDUB (Sep 14, 2005)

I get the cheap rubber inserts off Amazon and throw them in myself. I use the solid wiper whether it’s the Bosch or rain-x and just do the insert on occasion. It’s like $7-10 for 4 of the inserts. Been running the same base for prob 10 years. Start getting streaky or worn, swap in new inserts, DONE. 



AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggECheez (Jun 22, 2021)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


I use BOSCH snow wipers all year round and I live in New Hampshire. They do the best job from all past wipers I’ve ever used.


----------



## JAGjr (Jul 3, 2020)

OEM VW, replace every year and they work great. Never needed to consider another brand.


----------



## Thegoat1 (Mar 16, 2012)

BSM said:


> Rain-X treatment is the best wiper blade


Ever try griots garage? I find it works better than rain x.


----------



## Thegoat1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Golf_Rrrrr said:


> FYI - The Rain-X washer fluid should never be used if your car has a washer fluid level sensor. One of the ingredients coats the sensor and will cause a constant low level light. Only way to fix is to replace the sensor.


I have had success with cleaning the sensor


----------



## Lapiz Blue R (Sep 24, 2018)

I tried the Michelin blades and they were so bad that I put the original blades back on until I could buy some Bosh blades. I have had the best luck with Bosh and the RainX but I always get the top of the line in both brands. I have used RainX since it first came out and I have had amazing experiences with it including being in a storm where it was raining so hard that everyone was pulling over on the shoulder because they couldn't see to drive and I could see perfectly without turning my wipers on. I have been using the RainX washer fluid since it came out as well and I have never had a problem with my washer sensor but it is possible that the additive that they put in it to keep up the coating on the windshield could build up on the sensor over time but I haven't experienced that.


----------



## rich121 (Sep 1, 2017)

Very easy to answer!

#1 is Bosch Icon

In all testing I have read, these won hands down.... they are not cheap, but they are the best.


----------



## Golf_Rrrrr (Sep 15, 2019)

Thegoat1 said:


> I have had success with cleaning the sensor


You're lucky. That ingredient tends to corrode the sensor.


----------



## VWBos76 (Jun 27, 2020)

TRICO are solid their Extreme Weather are excellent in winter


----------



## jmo69 (Dec 4, 2014)

Rain-X and Bosch Icons for me.


----------



## turbo chuck (Feb 16, 2011)

I think the OE blades are Bosch.


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

Thegoat1 said:


> Ever try griots garage? I find it works better than rain x.


I have not, but I’ve been strongly considering it. I really like many of their products. The only thing stopping me from ordering a bunch of Griot’s products is my giant hoard of Meguiar’s products.


----------



## danceswith912s (Oct 30, 2021)

I use Bosch Winter blades also. Never rains in southern Colorado, but sun dries out others. And Rain X of course.


----------



## kensue356 (11 mo ago)

Bosch AEROTWIN A936S (0E) 3397118936 for 2006 VW Jetta TDI sedan side mount. And 2015 Audi A3 TDI #3397014116 . They work great but here in Arizona the rubber drys up so fast. Hot, hot, hot. Dry dry dry. Hopping, streaking, and noisey. Never any rain. It's like buying new shoes, never wearing them then having to throw them away a little later. I have hear Michelin are crap. I hate accidently running wipers on dry glass. To me that's total destruction of wipers and glass. What a drag! Think of the wiper motor being stressed out and all arms and connections. 

It would be really nice if some kind of slip on sock covering with some kind of lubrication inside for keeping wipers refreshed to protect the rubber blade/wiper when not in use.


----------



## lvlonkey (8 mo ago)

Another + for Bosch Icons.


----------



## EanDem (Sep 24, 2017)

Used several to test. Here is outcome:

Valeo - garbage - weared quite quickly. On cold like wooden plank. 
Bosch - same as above.
Champion - holds 1 year - weared mounting bracket. 
Continental - so far 18 months and holding.


----------



## mutedcurmudgeon (Jan 3, 2017)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


I always use the Bosch ICON wipers from O'Reilly's, they've done better for me than the OEM ones have, have lasted at least twice as long. They do much better at cleaning off bugs and other gunk.


----------



## R32-3816 (Mar 22, 2008)

I’ve not used anything but OE for years. For three reasons. There’s no jacked up universal attachment point, they work great and I don’t have to mortgage my house for new ones. 😁


----------



## SoTxBill (Jan 14, 2001)

Lapiz Blue R said:


> I tried the Michelin blades and they were so bad that I put the original blades back on until I could buy some Bosh blades. I have had the best luck with Bosh and the RainX but I always get the top of the line in both brands. I have used RainX since it first came out and I have had amazing experiences with it including being in a storm where it was raining so hard that everyone was pulling over on the shoulder because they couldn't see to drive and I could see perfectly without turning my wipers on. I have been using the RainX washer fluid since it came out as well and I have never had a problem with my washer sensor but it is possible that the additive that they put in it to keep up the coating on the windshield could build up on the sensor over time but I haven't experienced that.


Total crap in 5 months with the Michelins. Rainx washer fluid down here in the exteme heat evaporates in the lines and leave green crud that stops up the nozzles, especially the ones with the "spinning whirly wheels" in the nozzles.. A black nozzle on a 160 degree hood. Not recommended for hot areas.


----------



## Bert1962 (Dec 3, 2021)

AutoGuide said:


> When it comes to upgrades for your vehicle, windshield wipers are not exactly what we’d call exciting. But anybody who’s ever been driving with a set of streaky wipers knows how frustrating that can be. So we are here to ask the experts at VWVortex.com what are the best Volkswagen windshield wipers?
> 
> Whether you live in the southeast where regular, extreme rainfall is a normal occurrence or if you live up north and deal with freezing rain and snow, we want to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Any brand would do, the secret is cleaning them frequently with windshield fluid, I use Rain x, also I’ve used also WD 40 treatments, clean them then apply to wiper avoiding touch the glass for a while, I’ve two sets that rotate periodically, cleaning and treating one set while I use the other one, that help avoid cracks and last longer, but in the end, there so far not much you could do to extend their life, dust, grime and, sun are wiper killers, eat up rubber coating relentlessly.


----------



## vwdoc1 (Jun 30, 2003)

I have tried a variety of blades over the years. Some cheap ones work well and last and others are horrible as soon as I install them. 
Menard's sells some cheap ones or rockauto sells a variety of brands at very low prices.
My favorite brand is Bosch but I use some cheap brand and clean my glass with Rain X cleaner almost every morning and watch the water dance off the glass if it does rain. lol
Scotty Kilmer (youtube) likes silicone blades. I have not tried them yet.
Here is a review/test by Project Farm on youtube and he has more than one review of wiper blades:




YMMV


----------



## vwdoc1 (Jun 30, 2003)

vwdoc1 said:


> I have tried a variety of blades over the years. Some cheap ones work well and last and others are horrible as soon as I install them.
> Menard's sells some cheap ones or rockauto sells a variety of brands at very low prices.
> My favorite brand is Bosch but I use some cheap brand and clean my glass with Rain X cleaner almost every morning and watch the water dance off the glass if it does rain. lol
> Scotty Kilmer (youtube) likes silicone blades. I have not tried them yet.
> ...


Forgot to mention to check the windshield and Super Clean it if necessary to remove stuck debris on it. I did this to my 40 year old windshield with 0000 steel wool and it made a huge difference in wiper function.




Do this at your own risk!


----------



## Jettaguynj (Jun 21, 2020)

B


Brachial Plexus said:


> I purchased these from Amazon in Aug 2019 (three year anniversary in August!) and in conjunction w/ Rain-X, they are still performing flawlessly.
> *PIAA 97060 24-Inch (600mm) Si-Tech Silicone Wiper Blade, Premium All-Season OEM Windshield Wiper Replacement*
> There's also the 19" length which I did not link. Back then they were $25 each and I was aghast at the price. Now they are commanding $36 each. Previously I'd use the cheapest, but found quality & longevity to be wanting. I don't miss having to change wiper blades every year or so, I'm sticking w/ PIAA silicone wipers. I do recall they were a royal PIA to install.


Brach:

As I said above. PIAA from Tire Rack. Everything costs more now. It's ridiculous!!!


----------



## Jettaguynj (Jun 21, 2020)

vwdoc1 said:


> Forgot to mention to check the windshield and Super Clean it if necessary to remove stuck debris on it. I did this to my 40 year old windshield with 0000 steel wool and it made a huge difference in wiper function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VWdoc1:

Very interesting video! Thanks for sharing! If you think Invisible Glass is good try Griot's Garage Window cleaner! To me, there's nothing on Earth that can touch this stuff! Let me know what you think. Good video!


----------



## GSW18 4MOTION 6MT (Jul 19, 2018)

Lapiz Blue R said:


> I tried the Michelin blades and they were so bad that I put the original blades back on until I could buy some Bosh blades. I have had the best luck with Bosh and the RainX but I always get the top of the line in both brands. I have used RainX since it first came out and I have had amazing experiences with it including being in a storm where it was raining so hard that everyone was pulling over on the shoulder because they couldn't see to drive and I could see perfectly without turning my wipers on. I have been using the RainX washer fluid since it came out as well and I have never had a problem with my washer sensor but it is possible that the additive that they put in it to keep up the coating on the windshield could build up on the sensor over time but I haven't experienced that.


Thanks for that!! On my way back to Costco to return my $6 Michelin blades now!!


----------



## ZahraM5 (7 mo ago)

I just recently bought new Bosch wipers and Im pretty happy to be honest. I would recommend it.


----------



## Mateusal (7 mo ago)

I wax my windshield and use Bosch wipers


----------



## DarkerSkyNet-1 (6 mo ago)

I have been using Bosch Icons on all of my vehicles for the last 5 yrs. I change them out once/yr whether it needs it or not... usually not. All it takes is one bad storm or incident and the streaking begins. But the Bosch's have held up under a few ice storms and windy thunderstorms within my one yr timeframe.


----------



## VeeDubBub (Aug 31, 2010)

AutoGuide said:


> _Are you having a little trouble seeing through your windshield these days? You are in luck! We asked the VWVortex community to share their knowledge and help us create a list of the best Volkswagen windshield wipers and you all came through in a big way._
> 
> When windshield wipers are working properly, we rarely give them a second thought. But wipers degrade over time and need to be replaced regularly. It’s better to do this long before they become a nuisance (or even an outright danger) when you go to clean your windshield in the middle of a long drive.
> 
> ...


I bought a '15 Jetta TDI SEL October 2020 and when the wipers needed to be replaced, I tried Bosch, Rain-x, and Trico out of AutoZone and each one had the same problem. When the Drivers side wiper reached the top left edge of the windshield, it would make a loud snapping sound. I was on the way from WI to NJ in rain and it drove me crazy. I tried another brand and another and they all did the same thing. The guy behind the desk tried to tell me that the change in the windshield from one year to the next often causes problems(BS!). 
Initially, I wondered if they were all made by one manufacturer, but I don't really know.
Recently, I've applied "RainBrella" from Rustoleum and it works fantastic. I've driven in hard rains with the wipers on intermittently and had no problem seeing the road of traffic.


----------



## Bert1962 (Dec 3, 2021)

AutoGuide said:


> _Are you having a little trouble seeing through your windshield these days? You are in luck! We asked the VWVortex community to share their knowledge and help us create a list of the best Volkswagen windshield wipers and you all came through in a big way._
> 
> When windshield wipers are working properly, we rarely give them a second thought. But wipers degrade over time and need to be replaced regularly. It’s better to do this long before they become a nuisance (or even an outright danger) when you go to clean your windshield in the middle of a long drive.
> 
> ...


I would not recommend any specific brand, I’ve tried just three of the list, I haven’t try them all but, I would suggest to clean the windshield and the blades regularly, especially the blades, dust, grime, heat, etc. are killers, windshield fluid is a good option, but, once they starts to not doing their job properly, add some WD40 to the cleaning process, it would add some extra life but, they would have to be replaced at some point, nothing lasts forever


----------



## Y2kbugdrvr (Dec 24, 2019)

Golf_Rrrrr said:


> FYI - The Rain-X washer fluid should never be used if your car has a washer fluid level sensor. One of the ingredients coats the sensor and will cause a constant low level light. Only way to fix is to replace the sensor.


Actually, there is another way to reverse this issue, should it ever occur. In my case, it never has, but if you run a “bug remover” alcohol based brand, it will clean your sensor without necessitating replacement. None of my 20 some VWs up to my 2016 Jetta SEL has ever had a sensor problem.


----------



## jeff8407 (Feb 22, 2015)

Jettaguynj said:


> B
> 
> Brach:
> 
> As I said above. PIAA from Tire Rack. Everything costs more now. It's ridiculous!!!


Yes, everything cost more. Some are blaming it on inflation. But, the fact that the Fortune 500 has doubled their profits since 2019 says there's a lack of competition and corporations are making money hand over fist.


----------



## noodlesatf (Jun 10, 2008)

rich121 said:


> Very easy to answer!
> 
> #1 is Bosch Icon
> 
> In all testing I have read, these won hands down.... they are not cheap, but they are the best.


+1 since they work great. They also fall off the cliff when they're done; absolutely no slow degradation. lol


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

AutoGuide said:


> _Are you having a little trouble seeing through your windshield these days? You are in luck! We asked the VWVortex community to share their knowledge and help us create a list of the best Volkswagen windshield wipers and you all came through in a big way._
> 
> When windshield wipers are working properly, we rarely give them a second thought. But wipers degrade over time and need to be replaced regularly. It’s better to do this long before they become a nuisance (or even an outright danger) when you go to clean your windshield in the middle of a long drive.
> 
> ...


I've always been a fan of the Bosch icon blades, I typically buy them at my local AutoZone auto parts store near me. 
I feel there more effective, than again I would never doubt the original OEM VW wiper blades even though I've never bought a pair from the dealership LOL.
I would recommend Bosch Icon as there's a lot of Bosch Parts that come stock on the Volkswagen from the factory you can't go wrong with it 💪🥳🎉🏆🏁


----------



## heel_e (Nov 15, 2009)

For what it is worth, I always keep a spare wiper blade set in my car, just in case a blade goes bad at an inconvenient time.


----------



## DJ_sully20 (Apr 11, 2019)

Last pair I bought the Rain X Lattitude (I believe) whatever the best hi end wiper they make is what I got and I haven’t been disappointed to say the least going on year 3 and live in the northeast.


----------



## VWtiguan2014 (Mar 16, 2017)

Bosch or Valeo which are OEM for VW


----------



## RickGr44 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am very happy with the Bosch Envision blades that I bought about a year ago. 

I certainly have not tried every wiper blade out there but these are the best blades I have tried myself.


----------



## paramedick (Mar 12, 2003)

Valeo and Rain-X.

BTW, Rain-X changed their formula after receiving reports of sensor corrosion.


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

R32-3816 said:


> I’ve not used anything but OE for years. For three reasons. There’s no jacked up universal attachment point, they work great and I don’t have to mortgage my house for new ones. 😁


I agree with the "Doc"..........

Bosch replacements for my old (Bosch) units worked really well in a recent (and rare) rainstorm.

It's sure nice to have a clear view!!


ez


----------



## A6ACK (May 10, 2011)

Bosch Icon… see Project Farm on YouTube for comparison.


----------



## Mark37 (Nov 2, 2018)

I tried the Michelin blades from Costco for my '18 Alltrack. The adapter brackets had a lot of slop, giving a clicking noise each time the wiper changed direction. Not acceptable, although the blade material itself seemed to work ok. They were fine on my Toyota minivan, but their adapter for the VW style mount is not that great.


----------



## Captain B (Nov 5, 2021)

VeeDubBub said:


> I bought a '15 Jetta TDI SEL October 2020 and when the wipers needed to be replaced, I tried Bosch, Rain-x, and Trico out of AutoZone and each one had the same problem. When the Drivers side wiper reached the top left edge of the windshield, it would make a loud snapping sound. I was on the way from WI to NJ in rain and it drove me crazy. I tried another brand and another and they all did the same thing. The guy behind the desk tried to tell me that the change in the windshield from one year to the next often causes problems(BS!).
> Initially, I wondered if they were all made by one manufacturer, but I don't really know.
> Recently, I've applied "RainBrella" from Rustoleum and it works fantastic. I've driven in hard rains with the wipers on intermittently and had no problem seeing the road of traffic.


I know this is an older thread, but I also have that thumping/snapping from the driver's-side blade whenever the wiper changes direction. I've tried a few different blades (Otto & Trico) and the noise persists. Has anyone else had this problem and if so, did you find a solution?


----------

